# MTH GS-4 American Freedom Train - repaint smokebox



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted this in my other thread but wanted to create a separate one for anyone who might be trying to search on this later.

I disassembled the engine, carefully masked everything off and removed the brass plates on the side of the smokebox. Washed the area with very light soapy water and gave it a light sanding to ensure the paint would stick. Painted both the smokebox and firebox. I reglued the plates with superglue but was careful to not put too much as we all know how superglue has it's way of messing up paint.

Used Floquil 'Engine black' from their Railroad color collection with it diluted to about 1 part thinner to 3 parts paint.


Before repaint: (with original graphite color)























After:






































what it will look like if I rub it down with mineral oil: (completely black)










Link to the page with my original Daylight project:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Daylight_GS4.htm


The real engine:











I have seen some photos after the smoke box has weathered on the real engine where it's not as black and is faded, but freshly painted it's black and think it looks better that way. 


Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray funny how a little paint can make some great changes. Nice Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RJD. I was really happy with how it came out. This engine will get run a lot more now that it 'looks right'.


Raymond


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks real good. You are right, paint can make a great deal of difference in a model's appearance.


----------

